

What Type Are You? - tbirdz
http://www.pentagram.com/what-type-are-you/

======
officemonkey
I'm the type that's easily annoyed by fake accents and slow responding flash
apps.

~~~
Double_Cast
I don't care what anyone else says. That voice is silk.

------
woah
I'm the type that doesn't have flash

~~~
integricho
joining the club!

------
cognivore
Oh man, I got the end and realized it meant "What typeFACE are you?" I was all
excited to find out if I was as an int32, string, decimal, or maybe, could I
hope to believe, an int64!

~~~
j2kun
I'm a mathematician, so I think that makes me a boolean :)

------
scrrr
How disappointing. I mean, ok, it's a little bit funny, but I never had the
patience to think about [what this is about]. (Don't want to spoil it.)

------
nezza-_-
From the site: "<div id="no_flash"></div>"

Please tell people who don't have flash that there's supposed to be flash
content there... I only got a black page.

Also your CSS at [http://www.pentagram.com/what-type-are-
you/css/main.css](http://www.pentagram.com/what-type-are-you/css/main.css)
throws a 404.

------
lelf
OkCupid has suspended Martin Odersky. He uploaded a 37,000 word answer to
profile question ‘What is your type?’

------
tzaman
I appreciate authors' efforts on this, but it has zero entertaining or
educational value. Not sure how it got up to first place on HN.

------
vezzy-fnord
The performance I get is quite slow. It takes a long time to shift between
transitions.

------
mortdeus
I'm a float. _looks in mirror_ no wait... I'm definitely a double.

------
3327
How much effort went into this ?

------
taejo
Int

